# Upper Hale Underground Reservoirs, Aldershot Garrison, Surrey – April 2017



## Landie_Man (Jun 7, 2017)

Upper Hale Underground Reservoirs, Aldershot Garrison, Surrey – April 2017

Continuing on from Flexlands, Southside, my friend and myself visited this site. I don’t really do underground, but I quite liked it here and I think it lit up quite well. 

*History*
These Reservoirs are South of an area known as “Caesars Camp”; which was then; a major water catchment area for Aldershot Camp which had its own water supply from Aldershot Town

There are a number of uncovered reservoir's in this area; and until recent years a water tower and pump house across the road. 


*The Explore*
Just a quick explore in here really. Quite refreshingly cool as expected under there; though incredibly slippery which is understandable of course!

Got a few shots here; and I for one quite liked it under there. The ladder we used was incredibly sturdy, but I have been told that other ladders here are not!!!

We left after about 20 minutes to check the rest of our list for the day.


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





Thanks for looking! More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157681699662934


----------



## Gromr (Jun 7, 2017)

Not seen this one pop up for a while. Lovely lighting in there.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 7, 2017)

Very neat bet that cool down there


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice! Decent amount of light too.


----------



## smiler (Jun 7, 2017)

Nicely Done Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice to see its "on" again. Will pop back in someday soon.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 8, 2017)

Very cool! Nice one


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lovely stuff Landie_Man, you have lit it up well.


----------



## yortsandthat (Apr 19, 2022)

Back in the late 80's as kids we broke into there. Took turns climbing down the ladder whilst a friend would close the hatch to see who would scream like a girl.


----------



## Hayman (Apr 19, 2022)

The curved concrete roofs remind me of photos I've seen of another covered/underground water reservoir, but with brick archwork and from a much earlier era. Possibly somewhere in Italy.


----------

